# How can you tell if a puppy is show quality?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your pup is gorgeous. I have no idea whether he is show quality or not. There are some knowledgable breeders here that may be able to help. There is a book called. The Ultimate Golden Retriever by Valerie Foss that gives a nice rundown on what both UK and American judges look for when judging.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! You have a really nice looking puppy there but you cannot judge show quality from a picture. Why don't you visit some local dog shows and get to know some of the handlers and maybe one of them would go over your dog to see if he could be a show prospect. There are things that judges look for in any dog and then the breed specific things they look for in a Golden. The withers have to be set right, the front elbow should be a certain distance from the chest wall, feet not turned in or out, ears a certain length, coat a certain densitity, eyes set properly, full dentition, tail set, topline of the back, and so on. In a Golden many judges will give points just on coat alone whereas other judges will go UNDER the coat to feel the bone structure of the dog. Your best bet is to contact your local Golden Retriever club and find out when and where the shows are. You might even ask someone there if they have anyone that would look at your dogs structure for you. There is a lot to conformation showing and there are many disapointments but it can also, on the other hand, be very rewarding. There is nothing like the feeling of euphoria when the judge calls you number as class winner, group winner or winner's dog/bitch! That moment makes it all worthwhile. It can be kinda expensive to campaign a dog for conformation so you'd best make sure your dog qualifies first. If you are going to show your dog yourself then I would recommend taking classes in conformation handling before going into the ring. If you are going to have the dog handeled for you make sure to interview the handler extensively so you will know exactly what to expect, such as will the handler groom him or will you, will he be staying with the handler for the show circuit or will you bring him to each show and of course how much will you be paying the handler per show --- or I think some are paid per point. Just ask as many questions as you can think of. Ask the people in your local Golden retriever club just what questions to ask of a handler - they'll tell you straight up.

You have a really pretty puppy! Good luck!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the responses you've gotten are right on, but just one more little bit of advice: from my experience, although people who know what to look for can give you some idea at this point whether your pup seems to be "show quality," you never really know until the dog actually grows and develops. It isn't an exact science, but more like a very highly educated guess. There has been a lot of conversation on this forum about when to neuter, and I'm not trying to stir up an argument with anyone, but if you really want to see how he turns out wait until 14-18 months before making a decision. At that point you'll know for sure what you're dealing with because he will be fully grown. Of course this means keeping a very close eye on him and making sure he isn't allowed to wander off. If a female is in heat within a few miles of your home, he will try to get to her!

Julie and Jersey

PS~ Your pup is adorable!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if he is show quality or not but he is goodlooking quality that I can see. He looks like a real sweetheart. And Welcome


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I think the responses you've gotten are right on, but just one more little bit of advice: from my experience, although people who know what to look for can give you some idea at this point whether your pup seems to be "show quality," you never really know until the dog actually grows and develops. It isn't an exact science, but more like a very highly educated guess. There has been a lot of conversation on this forum about when to neuter, and I'm not trying to stir up an argument with anyone, but if you really want to see how he turns out wait until 14-18 months before making a decision. At that point you'll know for sure what you're dealing with because he will be fully grown. Of course this means keeping a very close eye on him and making sure he isn't allowed to wander off. If a female is in heat within a few miles of your home, he will try to get to her!
> 
> Julie and Jersey
> 
> PS~ Your pup is adorable!!


Right on!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think you received some excellent advice. You might check into a meeting with your local Golden Retriever breed club. Many clubs have members that are active in conformation, and they can give you an answer straight up. Keep mind that it would be very unusual for a champion quality dog to come from a pedigree that was not specifically bred for that purpose. 

However, I am a very strong believer that you can never tell what will happen when you mix DNA. Your pup is, in fact, extremely handsome!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that your pup is very good looking. That's about the extent of what I have to say....except this.....


Carson was born on 8/31/2006.....they share a birthday!!! :headbang2


----------

